# Mehrere Bilder mit einer Beschriftung



## Photoshop_Neuling (19. April 2005)

Hi,
bin neu hier, und hoffe in diesem Forum nach Antworten zu finden.

Habe folgendes Problem.
Habe 150 Fotos auf meinem Pc und möchte auf jedes Foto "unten rechts" mit dem selben Text beschriften, jedoch möchte ichd azu nicht jedes Foto öffnen und den Text draufschreiben.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob es bei Photoshop eine Funktion oder Vorlage gibt, bei der man einstellen kann, das alle Photos eines Ordners mit dem selben Text versehen werden.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## versuch13 (19. April 2005)

Hi,

 das kannst du per Stapelverarbeitung machen. Such mal hier im Forum danach, oder schau dir das an, 

Docma

 kannst dich umsonst anmelden.

 gruß


----------



## Photoshop_Neuling (19. April 2005)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort,
jedoch kann ich nicht viel mit dem *.pdf Dokument anfangen, da ich recht neu in sachen Photoshop bin.

Ich weiß nicht wie ich vorgehen soll, vielleicht könntest du mir das detailliert beschreiben.

soviel ich bis jetzt weiß muss ich ein bild öffnen, ein logo erstellen und dann irgendetwas automatisieren, aber ich weiß nicht was,

bitte um detalliete hilfe  ;-)


----------



## c2uk (19. April 2005)

PDF Dokumente kann man mit dem kostenlosen Adobe Acrobat Reader betrachten: http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html (hat also eigentlich gar nichts mit Photoshop zu tun)

 Ansonsten gibts hier auch noch ein Tutorial: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials173824.html&highlight=stapelverarbeitung

Und die Suchfunktion mit Stapelverarbeitung, Photoshop automatisieren oder Photoshop Aktionen gefüttert bringt auch ein paar Ergebnisse.

 Das Thema gab es wie Du dann feststellst sehr oft, sogar mit ähnlichen Fragestellungen.

 Vielleicht könnte Dir sogar das Handbuch und/oder F1 helfen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. April 2005)

[Ironie an] Manchmal findet man auch ein Thema im Forum [Ironie aus]



Die »Suchen«-Funktion frisst Euch schon nicht auf! Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt den Fragenden, manchmal fehlen die Suchworte. Aber erfahrenere User sollten schon auf andere Beiträge hinweisen können, statt nur auf externe links (natürlich nur sofern internes zu dem Thema vorhanden!).

Schon einmal gegebene Antwort zu GENAU dieser Frage:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials186409.html&highlight=photoshop+aktion


----------



## versuch13 (19. April 2005)

Ja ja, schon klar das es hier einiges zu dem  Thema gibt, deshalb habe ich ja auch einen Suchbegriff vorgegeben. Hatte gerade nur keine Zeit auch noch danach zu suchen und den Link zum Docma PDF hatte ich gerade parat und dieses ist noch dazu sehr ausführlich und gut. Also . . .

 gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. April 2005)

War aber auch nicht böse gemeint


----------



## c2uk (19. April 2005)

Und ich hatte ja einen internen Link gepostet?

Welchen ich übrigens mit meinen Suchworten gefunden habe. Hab aber auch erwartet/gehofft, dass die verwandten Themen einen entsprechenden Link vorweisen können.


----------

